# deliming stainless steel urinals



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Sizzle and Calci-solve are my delimers of choice.

Anyone ever use them on stainless steel urinals?

I'm kinda worried about the fumes.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

what about green limeaway?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

what about CLR


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I found a good descaler at Crawford Supply that works, and is safe to use on everything, from fixtures to tankless heaters. It's called Freeflow. 
http://www.nbpproducts.com/


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Sizzle is my crud burner-outer of choice. Fumes are always a concern with it, but in my experience, it's no worse on stainless than on porcelain. I insist on wearing an organic respirator when using that stuff though.

If people are around where you can't use anything that will produce fumes, the CLR works ok if you can give it enough time to sit and work.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks all.

I shoulda been more specific- when I say I'm worried about fumes, I'm worried they will stain the urinals. I've seen stainless get turned black from some drain cleaners, but not a delimer.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Would draino work that crap has got to good for something.:whistling2:


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

Simple green


----------



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

I use bar keepers friend, its also good for removing marks made by augers


----------

